# Moving Back Home



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Will be moving back to the Huntington area with in the next few months> Is there ayone still left in the state, or has everybody moved to Myrtle Beach??


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Magicmanmb said:


> Will be moving back to the Huntington area with in the next few months> Is there ayone still left in the state, or has everybody moved to Myrtle Beach??


I still live here. I'm in Parkersburg.
Rusty


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm here as well. About 30 mi east of Charleston.


----------

